# Time To Start Teaching Being Home Alone



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I have never left Viktor home alone in the month and a half since I got him. He has always either been with me or in the day-care kennel at all times post-rescue. 

Now that I have a nice comfortable place set up for him in the basement, I plan to starting leaving him there in short doses and see how he does. Put him down there and clear stuff out of the car. Then let him out. Then try going to the store and come back. Gradually increasing the time. 

It is difficult going absolutely EVERYWHERE with a dog attached to your hip. 

I welcome suggestions.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I have his crate set up under the steps and the rest of the basement is basically free of anything he can destroy.  Also, I am going to put a loveseat under that window.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would use the gradual method also. i would
put him in his space while i was home also. can
you make a space for him where's there's nothing
but walls (no washer, dryer, heater, wires,
pipes, etc)?


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

DoggieDad: I don't think I could completely block off the washer/dryer/furnace area, but I can try to make sure it is a bit more secure. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

If I put a blanket over Callie's crate, she would destroy it to threads...but IDK if yours is a shredder.


----------



## oifriendlyfire (Dec 1, 2011)

I have an escape artist! She does great when I am home and is out constantly, but when I leave, she has to go to her Kong kennel. I want her to be out all of the time, and use the kennel more for a bed like she does now. She got out twice before I started zip tying all the joints of the kennel, and putting carabiners on the slide locks(houdini dog!!!) and destroyed everything within reach, but when I sleep, or am upstairs, she does nothing, chews on nothing, no accidents. So, as long as Im home, she does nothing. I'm in the same boat. Any advice to get her to not be so destructive when I'm gone?


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

If you don't spend any significant time in the basement, it's going to make this tougher because he's going to feel isolated and alone, not even around your things and not in a place people usually are or in a place the two of you have been together. It just means it will be tougher, so I feel his gradual introduction should start with you hanging out in the basement while he's in his crate before you do your short dose separations.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

That is a good comment Suka...

We have only been in this house since Saturday, so neither of us has "hung out" much in the basement. We do go down there every evening and play ball. There is enough room to toss the ball around a good bit. The agility tunnel gets dilivered Wendsday and I am going to make a tire-swing this weekend. So, we will be spending more time down there as the "play-room" comes together.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Just wanted to throw out a quick update on this issue:

He has been doing really well. Leaving him home alone more. He has not been destructive, but does get into things. I have found my hairbrush here... a kitchen spoon there... more a matter of me "kid-proofing". When something is missing, he gets the blame, at least until I find it, then sometimes it's my fault... LOL!!!


----------

